# Uh ohs when huntin



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey any you guys have some funny huntin stories? Drum's pic of his boy brought back a funny story for me. Back in the day me and some of mu buddies were bird huntin. Pheasant, quail, etc. We came up on a nice sized pond. We heard ducks and geese all day long. A buddy of tells us, "Hey there are some ducks in this pond sittin on the water." Sure enough there they are. Now none of us had EVER been duck huntin before. So we open up on the ducks sittin on this pond. After the smoke cleared my buddy says, "Hey, what the hell kinda ducks are those?" Then it dawned on me!!!!! Oh S**T!!!. I replied, "Those ducks are the fake kind"......yep, we blasted some guys decoys. We high tailed it out of there but me and another came back and found the hunter who was just a tad bit pi$$ed to say the least. We apollogized and paid for our damages. After a good cooling off period, the hunter eventually taught us how to duck hunt.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

good story.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

not completely a hunting story but directly related...saturday after the last day of deer huntin. we were back in the woods trackin dogs and tryin to get them up. so four of us set out on a hike at 530pm in the dark to the swamp bottom bc thats where the tracking collars were bein estimated at. well two of us had flashlights and two of us had handheld tracking units. We get to the bottom after about a 15-20 minute track and hike...well the track put the pups on the other side of the bottom from us...so two of us stayed on one side and tracked and the other two took the flashlights to the other side (I stayed with the tracking unit). well after about 10 minutes we hear a big splash...one of my buddies went up to his waist in mud! 2 minutes later...another splash! Other buddy went in! so both of them were trying to army crawl out of mud up to their waists in 20 or lower degree weather in the pitch black!

They finally got outta the mud and caught all 4 dogs over there...then all me and the other guy tracking hear yelled across the bottom was..."F*** THAT! I AIN'T COMIN BACK ACROSS THERE!"

So there we sat without light, in the pitch black, about a mile from the road (we were about 5 miles from any paved road so def no street lights or anything). Summing it all up, we had to walk a mile through briars and stumps and holes using our cell phones as flash lights. Not the most fun way to finish the last day of the season!

Just the most recent story in my mind!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Funny hunting story*

This is a true story that happened in the 2008-2009 deer season. 

The land that I hunt is pretty much just pine thicket. So I have 4'x4' boxes built with a tin roof and shooting windows on the front and 1/2 way down each side. The door is located in the back of the box. I have a office chair in most of these stands. Most of these boxes are just sitting on the group looking down a fire lane or a old road bed. 

Well, I took my buddy and his son hunting several times that year. I dropped my buddy and his son off at this box well before daylight. They climb in and the father sat in the chair on the right side. The door is on the left side. His son sat in a folding chair in front of the door. Everything was fine. A little tight but both were comfortable. Sometime after daylight my cell phone rings. It was the father. He said I have to tell you something but you better not laugh. I said ok. He said I shit in your stand. I did not laugh. I was speachless. I did not know what to say. After a long pause I asked him why in the hell did you take a crap in my stand??? He started laughing and said I had to go badly and we were so tight in that stand that my son could not get out of the way in time. So I could not get out of the box in time. So I shit my pants. 

He got out of the box and tried to clean himself with a empty corn bag. He throws the corn bag up in the woods and puts his clothes back on. When he tried to open the door the door was locked. His son has locked him out of the box and refuses to let him back in. His son said I am not sitting in here with you with crap all over you. He said I can smell you all the way in here. So he walks down the road a little ways and sits down beside a tree. He then decides to call me and ask me to pick him up. I said I am not sitting with you either. By this time I have tears running down both cheeks laughing at him. He is freezing cold and has crap all over himself. So I go and pick him up. I made him leave his bibs on and made him sit on a empty corn sack all the way home. 

When I dropped them off at home he is begging me to not tell anyone about this. I said I won't and drove off. I laugh every time I hunt that stand. That corn bag is still up in the woods behind that stand. I can see it every time I go to that stand. 

Darin


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

now that is funny!!! heh heh,


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

2008 season....hunting the only tree big enough to hold me in a cutover (luckily for me it had metal in it and they wouldnt cut it)....beech tree full of beechnuts beside a creek crosssing....wonderful spot....got to the stand with a squirrell in the tree....ok well he'll just have to wait it out up there til after dark or camp in the tree tonight...about 45min before dark i hear the squirrel easing down the tree.....gets down to my level and goes out on a limb beside me...squirrel is less than 3ft away. I look over and whisper boo!.....squirrel jumps out of tree 20ft off the ground..................no problem...right? We've seen squirrels jump out of trees many times and run off? Not this one....laid there grave yard dead about 15ft from the bottom of the tree. Checked him out with the flashlight about an hour later when I left...morbid...yes...but I still had to laugh.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

A friend of mine (who shall remain nameless) shot a persons pet white duck.

When he was confronted about this. he payed for the duck and said he was sorry.
We don't duck hunt in Hilo and we were all stationed together at Barksdale. The moral of the story he learned was, don't shoot white pet ducks lol.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

TreednNC said:


> 2008 season....hunting the only tree big enough to hold me in a cutover (luckily for me it had metal in it and they wouldnt cut it)....beech tree full of beechnuts beside a creek crosssing....wonderful spot....got to the stand with a squirrell in the tree....ok well he'll just have to wait it out up there til after dark or camp in the tree tonight...about 45min before dark i hear the squirrel easing down the tree.....gets down to my level and goes out on a limb beside me...squirrel is less than 3ft away. I look over and whisper boo!.....squirrel jumps out of tree 20ft off the ground..................no problem...right? We've seen squirrels jump out of trees many times and run off? Not this one....laid there grave yard dead about 15ft from the bottom of the tree. Checked him out with the flashlight about an hour later when I left...morbid...yes...but I still had to laugh.


HAHAHA now thats funny. just thinkin of all the squirrels in the past that wish they would do that!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats some funny stuff.

My first year in Pons hunt club I decided to go turkey hunting before the work day started. Not knowing where to go I drove down the road and would listen every now and then. I heard a gobble and took to running in the woods. Got set up with my decoys and made a call. GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE! Holy smokes, Hes right on top of me!.... Nothing....20 min. later I call and again a thunderous gobble. I'm sitting on the edge of a small pine thicket and this bird sounds like he's 40 yards away in the corner.Couldnt get him closer. After 3 long hours of calling this bird was fired up! He would double and triple gobble. I had to see this bird! SO... I crawled as slow and as low as I could, I WAS GOING TO SEE THIS BIRD! About the time I get close to the corner everything is stone dead quiet....MMOOOOO! WHAT THE! I stood up walked to the corner to see a pen with a turkey and a cow in it. I told that bird "IF you EVER get out....."


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

So, all y'all know the difference between a fairy tale and a hunting story?

Fairy tales start out: Once upon a time......

Hunting stories start: This ain't no shit, but.....


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

When I was a youngster, we lived in Saskatchewan as my Dad ran the RR station in the town where we lived.

We're sitting out on the platform one fine Saturday afternoon and a big old station wagon pulls up and one guy gets out. He couldn't believe we weren't out bird hunting and proceeded to regale us with the morning exploits.

The three guys had never hunted before in their lives and just taken up "bird hunting. They had left Saskatoon (100 miles away) just before daybreak and had driven the back roads shooting "Prairie Chickens and Hungarian Partridge" and already had a trunk full. The three of them complained that with the size of the birds that it would take forever to pluck them. They wanted us to see and opened the back of the car. We walked around and looked. They had indeed been having a good day! 

The back of the car was full.......all the birds they had shot were Meadow Larks.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

chriscustom said:


> Thats some funny stuff.
> 
> My first year in Pons hunt club I decided to go turkey hunting before the work day started. Not knowing where to go I drove down the road and would listen every now and then. I heard a gobble and took to running in the woods. Got set up with my decoys and made a call. GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE! Holy smokes, Hes right on top of me!.... Nothing....20 min. later I call and again a thunderous gobble. I'm sitting on the edge of a small pine thicket and this bird sounds like he's 40 yards away in the corner.Couldnt get him closer. After 3 long hours of calling this bird was fired up! He would double and triple gobble. I had to see this bird! SO... I crawled as slow and as low as I could, I WAS GOING TO SEE THIS BIRD! About the time I get close to the corner everything is stone dead quiet....MMOOOOO! WHAT THE! I stood up walked to the corner to see a pen with a turkey and a cow in it. I told that bird "IF you EVER get out....."


lol, thats a good one.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my B-in law calls on evening while I was living in Alpena, MI. and needed help finding this deer. SOOOO, myself and my other B-in law go to help. walked that trail for 4-5 hours in snow to my thighs and water to my knees at times. finally gave up and tried to find the way back. I had been in MI for 2 months. I'm from VA BEACH!!!... finally got back and there was the deer, 30' from the truck!!! as a side note: MI feeds, NO DOGS. his blind has heat,power,TV,and a mini fridg.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My first ever experience hunting ducks, a friend of mine took me out for Youth Day on Falls Lake. We laid out the decoys and got hunkered down in some lake reeds on the shoreline. At about 10:30 we hear ducks from our left. Chris took out the call and blew back. We ended up calling back and forth with these ducks for an hour, with the calls sounding like they were coming closer and closer. Finally we said "F--- this" and got up to head back to the truck, coincidentally right towards where the calls were coming from.

About halfway there, we ran into another hunter and his son, creeping along the shoreline. Guess where the other calls had been coming from...

Evan


----------

